

Don't quit your day job (Forbes piece on successful side businesses) - adamhowell
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/forbes/2008/0721/060.html?feed=rss_entrepreneurs

======
shafqat
Umm, I just quit my day job. Literally 3 days ago. So I beg to disagree.

~~~
shafqat
Wow, downmodded for that comment? I just think we shouldnt discourage people,
especially entrepreneurs in this community, from taking the leap of faith. I
think its a great experience, success or failure. People may disagree, but not
sure about the downmodding!

~~~
nuggien
karma is overrated.

------
brlewis
I officially notified my employer of my side business this year. No problems
yet.

But I'd say if you can quit your day job, do.

